
Show HN: Triflet – Short shareable podcast clips - mike555
https://triflet.com/
======
mike555
Hi HN!

I always thought there's no good place to share interesting bits from
podcasts. I was searching for a place where I could discover new podcasts
because itunes charts turned out not to be the best place to go (for me at
least).

The idea is to post new bits, preferably couple of minutes long, that can then
be shared with a link, like: [https://triflet.com/view/33-bill-burr-on-
sunglasses](https://triflet.com/view/33-bill-burr-on-sunglasses)

An extra benefit would be that the audio content can be discoverable through
search engines.

Triflet began as a pet project to learn angular (back then it was in beta) and
it kinda dragged out. I might work on it more if it turns out that it can be
an interesting idea to other people too.

Let me know what you think!

